# Long Reef Wall Sunday 4/2 AM



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Conditions looking good so will be at Fisherman's Beach ramp around 5:30 for a first light launch. Long Reef Wall "has plenty of rocks and boulders and rises from a sandy bottom of twenty-six metres to a depth of eight metres and plenty of care needs to be taken here. Good for kingfish, snapper, large bream and trevally" Mark saved in GPS


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Dave, I'm in, will meet you at the beach at 5.30. Hopefully it won't be too rough this time  
Cheers.....Nick


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Great Nick.

And there I was thinking there'd be noone to take a pic of the 1m king with my name on it :wink:


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

.


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Dave,

Hope to see you there.

What rigs and Bait\Lures do you normally use here?

Regards,

Eric


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

paulb said:


> How far out is 'The Wall' from Fisherman's beach ie is it part of the main reef around Long Reef, or further offshore ? I'll only be out for a couple of hours so if its not too far, I'm in.
> 
> Hopefully see you bright & early (or is that dark & early still)
> 
> Cheers


Yes, still dark at 5:30. I have to be packed up by 10 at the latest

2km paddle from the beach to the mark - it is a spur of the main reef

Eric, downrigging squid would be the go, but any diving minnows or large poppers are a chance on the troll. At the mark, I'll be using large softplastics (5" jerkshads) and will throw out a squid jig on the drift in the hope of jagging a live bait for downrigging. Large white sps are good for throwing at anything we see on the surface.

You can also try jigging for yakkas or slimys.

You can buy fresh squid at Bohms B&T or Narrabeen B&T if you want to be sure of bait


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Google Earth to the rescue


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Dave or anyone,

Narrabeen B&T open early , what is the earliest they are normally open (for tomorrow). Need some fresh squid.

Eric


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Phanton,

Think Narrabean B&T opens at 0500 summer weekends, hope this helps.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

All, will bring my usual bait of small squid, prawns and pillies and a couple of large squid for those with downriggers, so don't worry too much as always I do overklll. Also, may have a downrigger and a padded seat myself if I can put either of them together in the next half hour!!!!!!!!!!!  :shock:  . Power tools.....droooooolllllll :twisted:   :twisted: 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 
Cheers.......Nick

PS: I gotta be away by 10.30 am at the latest too so won't be a huge day out.


----------

